# The mintest Clio 172 Cup in the Country? Tuition Detail by Midlands Car Care



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today's task was a tuition detail on an extremely well kept Clio 172 Cup in Mondial Blue. All of my previous tuition details were carried out on silver cars which was a shade frustrating as the 'difference'/results are perhaps less obvious than they are on say a black, red or blue car... today's car was blue so more promising. However I wasn't quite expecting the car to be in the excellent condition it was, with only a few swirl marks and RDS around the car.

The car arrived very clean and fully decontaminated so it was cleaned with a snow foam, hand wash with BriteMax CleanMax and dried with Uber Drying Towels and Aeolus 901x Blower.

Therefore the adapted aims of the day were:

- Look at the clients current polishing technique and products
- Assess the various options for removing defects/RDS as efficiently as possible
- The benefits of refining, jewelling and using a finishing polish in general
- Overview of the Rupes Big Foot system and its benefits/shortcomings

So initially the client began to correct a portion of the OS rear quarter so that I could assess where he was at technique wise:


DSC08745 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we talked through the pro's and con's for foam, wool and Microfibre pads, and looked at the differences between different MF pads:


DSC08748 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also looked at how to get the best out of the MF discs, the importance of keeping them 'fluffed', primed and how to maintain their longevity.


DSC08751 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also covered how to offer better cut into panel grooves and awkward sections using different pads along with special techniques:


DSC08752 by RussZS, on Flickr

We looked at different backing plates and how they change the polishing performance and experience:

This is the Optimum one:


DSC08755 by RussZS, on Flickr

How to cut right up to the bottom of the door trims with a DA/MF disc:


DSC08757 by RussZS, on Flickr

We looked also at the new Rupes LHR 15E and its benefits:


DSC08759 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08760 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then also refining:


DSC08754 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08764 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some pics after polishing and refining:


DSC08770 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08774 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08776 by RussZS, on Flickr

and in the Sun:


DSC08783 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08793 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08794 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08797 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08807 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally we sealed with the clients own GTechniq C1.5. Z16 was used on the tyres:


DSC08808 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08809 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08815 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08816 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08820 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08822 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08823 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08824 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08827 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08829 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08832 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08841 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08845 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08849 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08850 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08851 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08853 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08855 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08856 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08858 by RussZS, on Flickr

Excuse my exhausts 


DSC08861 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08868 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08870 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08872 by RussZS, on Flickr

Please excuse all of the pics, but it did look great in the Sun so we took advantage of this!!

Thanks for reading...


DSC08875 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work lads.
Lovely after pics.
:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice results, love these cars! 

Looks a stunning example, in the best colour too.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Mate this looks awesome!! That blue is a great colour.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ that is what i would need detailed explanation of different pads and start from basics so you can understand what is going on and how to adapt well done with these courses, and by the way as always the car looks fantastic the flake pop is great as well.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one son !!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Superb work chaps. Definitely got the best out of Mondial there!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

That is seriously tidy Russ! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Looks wicked!! I Like the new photo location, looks really clean and tidy
:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic. This took me back to my Clio days.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work and a credit to the owner for keeping it clean and tidy as well. At least you know your hard work will last. Must be a pleasure teaching some one whos so enthusiastic as the car shows.

Great little write up. I'm getting more and more into the idea of having a little training session and its obviously invaluble.

And no I won't excuse the exhausts. If you have time to sleep you have time. Ha!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..great job:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great work Russ, always loved the 172 Cup - A mate of mine got one when they first came out and I was really into my Clio 16v, I was desperate to get one! 

No A/C was always a bit of a downer though, especially on days like we're having now!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Perfection as usual mate, great job :thumb:


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

Stunning! Love Mondial when it's shiny!


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolute fantastic work on the Clio! Great after shots on both motors.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks properly awesome.

Mondial <3


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

lovely, that and liquid yellow are 2 of my favourite renault colours.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mike13098 said:


> lovely, that and liquid yellow are 2 of my favourite renault colours.


I have a revisiting LY V6 in a few weeks time - love the colour too 

Thanks all, kind words really appreciated!

Russ.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Look great! And what a gorgeous blue colour!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh yes, that is mint Russ. Flawless finish!! :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great as usual.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

always used to get people saying how much they liked the colour, when i had one. the only new car i ever had, then i wrote it off before its third birthday.
super job as always mcc :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, really appreciated.

Russ.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

stunning work,


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

gorgeous car and work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all 

Russ.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I love your write ups- you obviously have a lot of pride in your work and love what you do. :thumb:

Keep them coming please!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice write up.

Cracker liquid reflections.:thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

So shiny!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Very nice example!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

wow,that is clean :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, that is one tidy car :thumb:


----------

